# Doctors: 50% of Medicines are 'Useless or Dangerous'



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

1) 200,000 Americans Killed Every Year From Prescription Drugs

2) More than 2 million Americans become seriously ill every year from prescribed medicines

3) Americans take 80% of psycotic drugs in the world

4) Half of all Prescribed Medicines are 'Useless or Dangerous' says doctors.

*Read all:* http://dangerousmother.com


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

i take water pill for high blood pressure,aspirin and thats it.I get plenty of exercise most of the time.

Dr.s are always telling me to take statins.Never took one don't plan on it.

I have taken antibiotics 2 times in past 20 years,once for lyme desease from tic bite,again for possible tic borne infection.Always working in the woods until the second case of tic illness.Whatevers out there in our woods can stay the hell out there now.I do have and have had high red blood cells count and very high triglycirides,fatty blood,but so far it just makes me hyper and they drug pushers won't bleed me so tough .


----------



## PrepperMD (Dec 24, 2012)

Although there are plenty of medicines we could possibly do without, I would take issue with those statistics. Medicines help save lives, but that said, there is no question basic changes in dietary intake are the key to longterm changes in the health of Americans. Doctors are not the problem or the solution, just part of the solution. IMO


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

A lot of medications wouldn't be necessary if people would just eat a *healthy* diet and get enough exercise.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Also something to think about, medicines make you live longer and what is it now being said. Something about not wanting us to live longer LOL!!! Of course the meds that would help us live to retirement would be bad for us.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Dude111 said:


> 1) 200,000 Americans Killed Every Year From Prescription Drugs
> 
> 2) More than 2 million Americans become seriously ill every year from prescribed medicines
> 
> ...


Looks like Drs. kill about 4 times more people in this country than guns do.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The statistics are misleading. The site is anti-big pharma. Those are the companies that develop new drugs. People who don't understand capitalism think the companies make too much money on the drugs that are successful but don't take into account the drugs that aren't successful or never get approved or the costs associated with getting new drugs approved or the lawsuits that come from drugs that are found to be allegedly harmful.

The number of lives improved or saved by prescription drugs is probably 50 to 100 times the number killed. The most commonly prescribed drugs include drugs to control cholesterol, high blood pressure, and to treat thyroid problems.

The first article also says this:

Pharmaceutical manufacturers, drug regulators and the researchers themselves warned against overreacting to the numbers, noting that the study made no effort to measure the benefits of the same medicines -- an equally important part of the cost-benefit calculation that determines the overall usefulness of a drug.

"We're not saying, 'Stop taking drugs,' " said Bruce H. Pomeranz, the University of Toronto neurophysiologist who initiated the study. For example, he said, blood thinners may cause fatal bleeding in some but also save countless lives by preventing heart attacks.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes it is QUITE ANTI BIG PHARMA!!!!!! -- Big pharma is mostly interested in getting AS MUCH $$$$ AS THEY CAN!! -- They dont have anyones best interest @ heart! (Which would put them out of business)


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

In response to the topic here, I also read a study that 3 of 4 doctors refuse to take chemo and won't let their family receive chemo treatments.

Think about that.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

JayJay said:


> In response to the topic here, I also read a study that 3 of 4 doctors refuse to take chemo and won't let their family receive chemo treatments.
> 
> Think about that.


Take cancer out of the equation and our economy would.....

I've been reading up on some cancer centers, if one has the money, if you can get to them before receiving any chemotherapy, you can be cured. I know a man who was cured of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

JayJay said:


> In response to the topic here, I also read a study that 3 of 4 doctors refuse to take chemo and won't let their family receive chemo treatments.
> 
> Think about that.


I wouldn't let my family or myself take chemo either. But neither I nor my family have cancer.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

> Mental hospitals receive grants and donations. The reason people are kept in mental hospitals is that they can earn grants/money for keeping the patient alive. Nobody will give money for a dead person.
> 
> Mental doctors will starve to death if they do not suffer weak people because these useless mental doctors do not have any knowledge and talent to earn money.
> 
> ...


OK...
This site is insinuating that mentally ill people should be put down like animals or just allowed to suffer without care.

Sorry, this site is not only a misleading, but ignorant, insulting and repugnant.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> Yes it is QUITE ANTI BIG PHARMA!!!!!! -- Big pharma is mostly interested in getting AS MUCH $$$$ AS THEY CAN!! -- They dont have anyones best interest @ heart! (Which would put them out of business)


They're like any other business--they're out to serve their customers and make money.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Big Pharms are there to make up fake diseases and a drug to fix them.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

RevWC said:


> Big Pharms are there to make up fake diseases and a drug to fix them.


Name ONE false disease.

Now, the psychology industry is the one that makes up diseases. Are you too immature to control your temper? You have intermittent explosive disorder.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Big Pharms are there to make up fake diseases and a drug to fix them.


Thats how they make thier money yes,many would agree!!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

labotomi said:


> OK...
> This site is insinuating that mentally ill people should be put down like animals or just allowed to suffer without care.
> 
> Sorry, this site is not only a misleading, but ignorant, insulting and repugnant.


What kind of sicko writes this sh!t & why would anyone treat it as credible & quote it?!?! This is obviously some loser sitting in his parents basement. Come on people, let's use some critical thinking skills. Just because you read it on the Internet doesn't make it true.

Many times people are harmed taking prescription drugs by taking the wrong dose, taking meds that weren't prescribed for them, not telling the prescribing doctor what other meds/OTC crap they're taking, not giving a complete medical history, etc.

Lots of doctors & other healthcare professionals DO care, if yours doesn't, find another doctor.

Never say never. You have no clue what you will do when your life or the life of a loved one hangs in the balance. It's easy to talk crap & make your judgements while you enjoy your health & the health of your loved ones. Chemo is not anyone's idea of a good time but it oftentimes prolongs life if not cures. I've never had cancer but if I did, I don't think I could look my kids in the eyes & tell them I won't do everything I can to stay with them. Personally, I thank God for the chemo that destroyed my grandma's cancer over 20 years ago. She's nearly 80 now, has remained cancer free & is perfectly healthy with no meds. Our family is blessed by her presence in our lives.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> Lots of doctors & other healthcare professionals DO care, if yours doesn't, find another doctor.


Or change the relationship you have with your current doctor. When I first had troubles, high BP, cholesterol, triglycerides, high red cell count, tired&#8230; he started me on drug therapy. It seems for every drug I took I needed another one to counteract the side effects. I bet I was up to 8 or 10 different prescriptions and still didn't 'feel' any better. So, I stopped taking them all, cold turkey. Yes, the Dr told me that wasn't the smartest idea on my next visit, but I survived. I had a serious talk with him and told him I didn't want to take all these drugs, was there another way? He said sure, changing lifestyle.

It took some time but I dropped the 35# he wanted me to, started to exercise more. Not gym machines but I got a lab puppy and spent time outside running around with her. I had become a couch potato with my last lab as she was older and liked to sleep next to me on the couch. Diet was a complete makeover. Little by little I started feeling much better and most of the blood and related issues were going away.

I seriously believe my body was just reacting to certain chemicals and additives in processed foods, or lack of nutrients in them. No idea which ones but by avoiding as many as possible I am doing much better.

Last visit I asked him why he just didn't tell folks to do what I did instead of taking drugs. He chuckled and said he does give them that option as he did me at first but I wasn't listening and wanted the fast and easy way out as everyone does. I don't remember him telling me about it but I do trust him. But, I can see the point. Folks are too busy to bother with giving up fast dinners, eating out and taking the time to actually cook for themselves. And when they do cook they buy processed ingredients and just mix and heat. Spaghetti tonight? Great, open a jar of store bought sauce, packaged noodles, frozen meatballs, frozen garlic bread and prepackaged salad with store bought dressing. I cooked dinner! Making pasta for me takes several hours just for the sauce. Peeling, slicing and simmering tomatoes isn't a 5 miute job. And yes, I will be canning more next year so I can have some 'fast food' dinners.

Overeating also, most bought portions are way too big. I have 5 or 6 small meals a day instead of 2 or 3 large ones. I'm bad and buy Chinese every two weeks. I can stretch their one portion into 3 or 4 meals.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

There is BIG BIG money in drugs, legal and illegal. Americans want to eat at McDonald's and take a pill for cholesterol. That's their right. What I have a problem with is the opposite end of the spectrum where people are prosecuted for buying, selling or growing raw, organic foods because they're not "regulated" or monitored or whatever. It's almost like it's illegal NOT to take medication for every ailment as opposed to choosing to try alternative methods. If you make those choices for your child, you could be charged with neglect by DHS!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Awwww come on now Woody! Did you really need the doctor to tell you being overweight causes high blood pressure, dangerous cholesterol levels, & low energy (among other problems) or did you already know that from the TV, radio, magazines, newspaper, Internet, etc. Most folks would be pissed if they paid for a doctor's visit & he looked at you & said "lose 50 pounds. Put the fork down, eat your veggies, & get your butt off the couch. Go to the gym instead of McDonalds." He'd be begging for a malpractice suit to leave the high blood pressure untreated.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I guess I did. I didn’t think I had all that much extra on me. At 6’ tall 215 - 220 doesn’t seem that out of line.

It wasn’t to eat more veggies it was to not eat processed or packaged foods. Stay away from bleached flour, white rice, deli meats, Marie Calendar, Hooters, things like that. I never did McD’s or places like that, more diner like places. Now, if I don’t know what they are putting in it, don’t eat it. I still eat just as much but it is higher quality food over several more meals. Also read the labels much more and stay away from ingredients I cannot pronounce. I cheat though, even admit that to the Dr on my annual visit. Every couple weeks I hit the local Chinese place also. It feels so good to be bad!!!


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not all drugs are bad, but some are't completely necessary. I actually make it a point to try and stay as chemical free as of a reform I started since I was removed from what I found out to be an unneeded (and highly addictive) pain killer regiment for the nerve damage in my leg, when chiropractic methods are a much more natural and just as effective, if not more effective, in lessening my pain.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> Thats how they make thier money yes,many would agree!!


Nobody with a mind would agree. There has to be a big enough market for the medication. They only research drugs for markets that are big enough. That's Economics 101. I'm sorry that you are apparently incapable of a rational discussion of this topic.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone who ISNT ASLEEP would agree my friend!


----------

